# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Sambar

## moose272

Another great job done by Sika Country Taxidermy

----------


## R93

How big is that Thar mate?
I am looking at it on my phone but it looks to have a lot of length and curl. 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## moose272

Just over 13.5 R93



> How big is that Thar mate?
> I am looking at it on my phone but it looks to have a lot of length and curl. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Looks bigger. 😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Terminator

Nice mount what dose the Sambar score.

----------


## moose272

Cheers, Scores 201 his inners let him down a bit

----------


## Mangle

Superb work on all those heads....well done

----------


## Scouser

Fantastic collection mate, well done!

----------


## Gibo

And a stonking Rusa to add  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rogers.270

moose272 - do you mind doing a panno around your trophies?  there are some impressive heads there!!!  no doubt a moose also as in your profile pic?

----------

